# Zinc Sulfate



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I was able to find a growing local nursery that had granular Zinc Sulfate so I bought a couple bags. I'm low in sulfur and zinc, according to my soil test. I'm currently applying 2 lbs per 1M of SOP a month. What would be a safe and recommended rate to apply?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Applying this product seems rather risky. Here is Ridgerunner's soil test thread and there is a section (near end) on micronutrients. He strongly advises a tissue test before applying any micronutrients.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1088
From that thread he advises that the maximum application would be 0.3 oz of elemental zinc per 1000 sq ft.


----------

